# masters winter boots



## trevor (Oct 25, 2011)

Tried my new winter golf boots out today as it had been raining a lot and the course was very soggy. Can't fault them, got them 1/2 a size bigger than normal so I can use 2 pairs of socks for when it gets really cold, they are made of soft material so took no bedding in and to do a waterproof test rolled my trousers up and stood in 5 inches of water while getting some balls out of the lake with no leaks. Well pleased.


----------



## bigslice (Oct 26, 2011)

ive got the FJ ones and having a boot type over your ankle feels so good, no wet socks is always a bonus


----------

